# What to use to make bands



## terry13111 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hello, new here. I hope no one minds if I start with a question.

I recently purchased a Dankung "Cougar" and been having fun shooting at cans. I will be trying hunting as soon as my accuracy gets better. My question is what do you guys use to make bands, both flat and tube? I am not interested in commercial bands, but different things that can be used. Improvised bands I guess. I know exercise equipment bands are popular, but what else? And where can I find it? It is in my nature to tinker and experiment.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

terry13111 said:


> Hello, new here. I hope no one minds if I start with a question.
> 
> I recently purchased a Dankung "Cougar" and been having fun shooting at cans. I will be trying hunting as soon as my accuracy gets better. My question is what do you guys use to make bands, both flat and tube? I am not interested in commercial bands, but different things that can be used. Improvised bands I guess. I know exercise equipment bands are popular, but what else? And where can I find it? It is in my nature to tinker and experiment.
> 
> Thank you for your time.


Bands have a much higher surface area, which due to the nature of rubber, increases their velocity - my knowledge on the subject isn't as good as someone like Dan's...

You can also taper them, which further increases efficiency.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Try various Chinese tubes and then flatbands from Tex-shooter or Flatband.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

If you are looking for home brew stuff you could use chained rubber bands.


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Here is a forum link for Ace Hardware 1/8 tubing.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/2482-ace-hardware-18-inch-surgical-tubes/page__p__23236__hl__hardware__fromsearch__1#entry23236

I think there have been several posts about using the Ace tubing.


----------



## terry13111 (Sep 19, 2010)

bbshooter said:


> Here is a forum link for Ace Hardware 1/8 tubing.
> 
> http://slingshotforu...h__1#entry23236
> 
> I think there have been several posts about using the Ace tubing.


Thank you! this is what I am asking about. A easy to find material to make custom bands. I would like to find as many as possible.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

If you're wanting a simple and extremely effective bandset you can make with a minimum of equipment and cutting, you should try the linked chains. These are my favorite elastics and while I acknowledge the primacy of Thera-Gold I will probably shoot the chains for the rest of my life. I swear by them! Check out the "Mexican Chained Bands" thread in the General Section.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I found some peep sight for a bow that I can buy in bulk at a farm supply store like ACE that works well for me sorry bout the poor pic my light isn't that great


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> If you're wanting a simple and extremely effective bandset you can make with a minimum of equipment and cutting, you should try the linked chains. These are my favorite elastics and while I acknowledge the primacy of Thera-Gold I will probably shoot the chains for the rest of my life. I swear by them! Check out the "Mexican Chained Bands" thread in the General Section.


Here here..

I agree with Jmp about the chains and believe me I have two rolls of both black and gold therabands which I know how to use and cut. I just prefer the chains as I have used them for over 20 years and their power is more than sufficient for hunting. The chains are more silent and easy to build and the energy they deliver is quite lethal


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Dragon, this is the best I could do with the Image. -- Tex


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Hey Dragon, this is the best I could do with the Image. -- Tex


Thanks Tex maybe one day Ill learn to take a good pic.


----------

